# DIY accessories



## Kirsty90 (Nov 10, 2021)

Ok so... I've managed to get hold of some really beautiful pieces of slate which I am going to cut down and make a hide/cave from. My question is what can I use to clean the slate properly before putting it into my tank to ensure I do not harm any of the fish?

What other things have people used or can be used to create tank decorations, caves/hides/tunnels etc? Things that I may already have or would easily/readily available to get hold of?

Any input would be greatly appreciated ☺☺


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

I would boil the slate for about 8-10 minutes. That is definitely going to get rid of any germs. I would also wash them with soap and water (Make sure 0 soap is left when your done) to remove and gravel, dirt, dust, or anything else.


----------



## Jason Peculiar (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi, Ceramic flower pots half buried in the substrate, or broken pieces of ceramic flower pot can make great hides/spawning caves. I also make some out of coconut shells. These can look really natural, especially with some plants attached to them. I use java moss, java ferns and small anubias species superglued to the shells. Also, modelling clay is very cheap and can be made into all sorts and shapes of caves. You would need access to a kiln or pay someone to fire them after they're made. The clay must be properly fired to be fish tank safe. Air dry clay is not suitable. Also please DO NOT EVER use any kind of soap product to clean anything going into a fish tank. The slightest trace of detergent can wipe the whole tank right out. I'm sure the previous poster meant well, but that is one of the worst pieces of advice I've ever seen given on a forum. I use slate in many of my tanks,. I always use old roof slates from a roofer friend, and they generally just need a wee scrub in hot water to remove any surface soiling and they're good to go. A wee boil would do no harm, but I never found it necessary. These slates have been exposed to nothing but rain water for years, so they're pretty safe in terms of possible contaminants. I hope this helps. Be lucky.


----------



## JustThinkin (Nov 22, 2021)

Kirsty90 said:


> Ok so... I've managed to get hold of some really beautiful pieces of slate which I am going to cut down and make a hide/cave from. My question is what can I use to clean the slate properly before putting it into my tank to ensure I do not harm any of the fish?
> 
> What other things have people used or can be used to create tank decorations, caves/hides/tunnels etc? Things that I may already have or would easily/readily available to get hold of?
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated ☺☺


I agree with Jason … never ever use detergents. I’ve used baking soda to clean with thorough rinse but baking soda can affect the acidity of your water so be careful and test your water before and after. Also it’s my understanding that seashells and various natural stones and wood can affect the levels in your water as well so I always test 24 hours after adding a new piece and check online for possible effects.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

I have been doing that for years and there has never been any problems. I don't use very much soap and I wash it so many times and boil it and let it sit out so there is now way it can cause problems. Especially if its just a small decoration.


----------

